# DRI exceptional customer service?



## artringwald (Sep 19, 2012)

DRI may claim that they place great emphasis on exceptional customer service, but they sure don't place emphasis on leaving the owners in control of the HOA's.

http://www.rciventures.com/2012/09/brand-role-cloobeck/?doing_wp_cron=1348077662.3627901077270507812500


----------

